# SJC Summer 2012 - August 18, 2012



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 10, 2012)

It's official this time.

http://union.cubingusa.com/sjcsummer2012/index.php


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 10, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> It's official this time.
> 
> http://union.cubingusa.com/sjcsummer2012/index.php



I'm going! Hopefully sub-50 by then.


----------



## cityzach (Jun 10, 2012)

I'll be coming most likely!


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 10, 2012)

Lol, this was announced on the WCA website a while ago. I already registered.


----------



## Bob (Jun 11, 2012)

I'll be missing this one as I will be out of the country.


----------



## monkeytherat (Jun 11, 2012)

Not sure if I should go, since I'd only be doing 2 events... But maybe.


----------



## Skullush (Jun 11, 2012)

Let's see how bad I fail at Rubik's Clawk
Going to practice it after Nats


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 11, 2012)

monkeytherat said:


> Not sure if I should go, since I'd only be doing 2 events... But maybe.



By then you could be decent at all the events if you weren't so lazy.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Jun 11, 2012)

I am going. It's less than an hours drive away! :tu  i registered and paid but it doesnt say im registered


----------



## BlueDevil (Jun 12, 2012)

This is one of the few weekends in the summer that I am free. Maybe I can tie it into a visit to New Jersey. I'll see what happens.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm scared to go to this comp because of my previous thread on it.

And yes, I have learned my lesson.


----------



## Bob (Jun 14, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> I'm scared to go to this comp because of my previous thread on it.
> 
> And yes, I have learned my lesson.



If I see you there, I think there might be trouble.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Bob said:


> If I see you there, I think there might be trouble.



Exactly. Bob will start giving me a competition-long lecture about not announcing unofficial competitions.


----------



## Bob (Jun 14, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Exactly. Bob will start giving me a competition-long lecture about not announcing unofficial competitions.



:sigh: I think my joke went over your head. I promise, it's so much less funny if I have to explain it.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Bob said:


> :sigh: I think my joke went over your head. I promise, it's so much less funny if I have to explain it.



I'm that type of person that ruins jokes. My personality (being extremely serious) is beyond repair that if you told me to throw out my cube collection, I really will.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 14, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> I'm that type of person that ruins jokes. My personality (being extremely serious) is beyond repair that if you told me to throw out my cube collection, I really will.



that's funny.


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 14, 2012)

> My personality (being extremely serious) is beyond repair that if you told me to throw out my cube collection, I really will.



Ok. Give 'em to me


----------



## brandbest1 (Jun 15, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> Ok. Give 'em to me



Alright. I'll ship it to you tomorrow. Nice doing business with you. *shakes hand*


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 15, 2012)

Bob said:


> If I see you there, I think there might be trouble.



I just got this. :fp 

It's a bit early, but I'm bored.

Goals: 
2x2: Lol/not fail
3x3: sub-12/sub-14
4x4: sub-55/sub-1:00
OH: make finals
BLD : success


----------



## brandbest1 (Jun 17, 2012)

Cautiously registered.

Goals:

Goal of that day: Try not to talk to competition delegates to avoid heavy attention.

2x2: I WANT ME SUB 6 ALREADY
3x3: get to second round
4x4: get a sub-1:30 average and/or get a sub-1:10 single
5x5: sub-2:40
3x3 OH: don't fail-- watch me get into the second round lol
3x3 BLD: SUCCESS (prolonged goal after BLD was cancelled at Captain's Cove)
Clock: Does it look like that I care about clock?
Pyraminx: podium or sub-10 average
Magic: Na-- oh wait there are no magics


----------



## rowehessler (Jun 17, 2012)

hey everyone,
I sent out a mass email yesterday, but in case you didn't hear, all registration will be paid at the door. Paypal sucks.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jun 18, 2012)

Can we have Square-1 as a tentative event if there is time?


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 18, 2012)

rowehessler said:


> hey everyone,
> I sent out a mass email yesterday, but in case you didn't hear, all registration will be paid at the door. Paypal sucks.



I didn't get an email. D: But what about the people who paid already via paypal? There were a few people(including myself) that were already listed as having paid.

Edit: Nevermind.


----------



## Bob (Jun 18, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Can we have Square-1 as a tentative event if there is time?



Didn't we do square-1 last time and it was a waste of our time? Only 6 people did it. Takao won by about 15 seconds, and Rowe beat 3rd place by another 23 seconds. If 3rd place is more than 3 times first place, it's clear that the competitors aren't really practicing that puzzle.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jun 18, 2012)

Bob said:


> Didn't we do square-1 last time and it was a waste of our time? Only 6 people did it. Takao won by about 15 seconds, and Rowe beat 3rd place by another 23 seconds. If 3rd place is more than 3 times first place, it's clear that the competitors aren't really practicing that puzzle.



Right. I remember that big time gap between me and Rowe.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Jun 19, 2012)

Yay pyraminx! I have a goal to get podium in pryaminx


----------



## BlueDevil (Jun 19, 2012)

I should really try to go, just to get in the pyraminx battle. At the rate we're going, sub-8 may be required for podium.
EDIT: just got a sub-7 ao12.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Jun 19, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> I should really try to go, just to get in the pyraminx battle. At the rate we're going, sub-8 may be required for podium.
> EDIT: just got a sub-7 ao12.



i might be able to get sub 8 if i don't mess up


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 21, 2012)

Registered. Gonna have to learn clock.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 21, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Registered. Gonna have to learn clock.



Clock is my worst event. I don't even know why I'm registered for it.

Will there be a raffle like last time? (where Hersh got the huge jar of parts)


----------



## KCuber (Jul 31, 2012)

registered, cant wait to go


----------



## cityzach (Jul 31, 2012)

My only real goal for this competition is a blind success 
I beat all the goals I would have had for this competition at JSO.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 31, 2012)

cityzach said:


> My only real goal for this competition is a blind success
> I beat all the goals I would have had for this competition at JSO.



So set new goals.


----------



## cityzach (Jul 31, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> So set new goals.



I might closer to the time of the competition.


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm assuming the cutoffs will be announced on the day of the competition?


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 7, 2012)

Registered.

Goals:

2x2: sub-4
3x3: sub-11
4x4: sub-55
5x5: Don't care, I suck
OH: sub-23/25


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 9, 2012)

I haven't been practicing the last few weeks so I'm not sure I can get many sub-1 BLDs right now. Time to see how much I can get back in the next week. My goal is to beat my competition PB.


----------



## bigbee99 (Aug 9, 2012)

Registered, Goals:

Not fail


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 10, 2012)

Whoever wants to do 4x4 and 5x5 blds, you can do them during lunch if you'd like


----------



## Kian (Aug 10, 2012)

rowehessler said:


> Whoever wants to do 4x4 and 5x5 blds, you can do them during lunch if you'd like



I'll bring music stands, too.


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 10, 2012)

4bld? Awww, why not sqweer-1? XD loljk.

Yeah my only goals are success at 3bld and make it to second round of 3x3.

I'm gonna use ortega at this comp, then practice cll after probably.


----------



## Skullush (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow, just recently I've been trying 5BLD attempts
Time to step it up


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Aug 10, 2012)

Since 4x4 BLD was just added, I must practice it so I can hopefully get an official solve.


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 10, 2012)

I might miss lunch if I register for 4BLD.

EDIT: Just noticed that in the state rankings nobody from New York has a success on 4BLD. Time to register and get last place in the world rankings!


----------



## KCuber (Aug 10, 2012)

goals:
2x2 don't fail
3x3 sub-9 single, sub-10.5
4x4 sub-40 single, sub-45 average
5x5 sub-1:40 single, sub 1:45 average
OH Sub-20 average
BLD Sub-2


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 10, 2012)

I was thinking of going to Toronto since it's only 251 miles from where I live while SJC is ~350 but, now that big cubes blind have been added, all try to be there.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 14, 2012)

Are there 1 or 2 rounds of 4x4? The events tab says 2 but the schedule says combined final.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 14, 2012)

oya I wanna place for either 2x2 or 3x3.


----------



## Skullush (Aug 14, 2012)

2x2 - don't care
3x3 - sub 13.37
4x4 - sub 1:05
5x5 - sub 2
clock - sub 20
OH - sub 23
3BLD - sub 1:20
4BLD - sub 10
5BLD - success
Pyra - sub 6
gogogo


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 14, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> I just got this. :fp
> 
> It's a bit early, but I'm bored.
> 
> ...



Updated goals: 
2x2:get lucky
3x3:sub-11/sub-14
4x4:sub-53/sub-1
OH:sub-23/sub-27
BLD:sub-4
Pyra:sub-10 average


----------



## cityzach (Aug 14, 2012)

2x2: don't fail
3x3: don't fail, make finals
4x4: sub 58 avg
5x5: sub 1:46 avg
OH: sub 30 avg
3BLD: success (preferably sub 3)
Pyra: sub 9 avg, sub 7 single


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 14, 2012)

2x2: meh
3x3: meh
OH: sub 20 single
4x4: meh
5x5: meh
3BLD: meh


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 15, 2012)

Goals:
3BLD: Sub 1:10
4BLD: Success
5BLD: Success
Clock: Learn how before Saturday
Everything else: Have fun


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Aug 15, 2012)

Goals:
3x3: Get into 2nd round 
2x2: Sub-8 and a good single
Pryaminxodium


----------



## Kian (Aug 15, 2012)

Goal: remember to bring timers and displays.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 15, 2012)

Kian, how many rounds of 4x4 are there? The even list says 2 but the schedule says combined final.


----------



## Kian (Aug 15, 2012)

cityzach said:


> Kian, how many rounds of 4x4 are there? The even list says 2 but the schedule says combined final.



Rowe will have to answer that. I don't know.


----------



## Bob (Aug 15, 2012)

Kian said:


> Goal: remember to bring timers and displays.



Take good care of my babies!


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 15, 2012)

I actually need to set new goals.

2x2: sub-5 or podium
3x3: sub-18
4x4: sub-1:20
5x5: does it look like i care?
3BLD: sub-3 success
4BLD: To impress myself with a success
Clock: sub-20
Pyraminx: podium
OH: make it to second round



Bob said:


> Take good care of my babies!



lolwat.


----------



## Bob (Aug 15, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> lolwat.



my timers, displays, mats, stopwatches, pens, etc.


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 15, 2012)

My only worry is that I haven't gotten a 3BLD success in like forever.



Bob said:


> my timers, displays, mats, stopwatches, pens, etc.



lolyeah kinda figured that.


----------



## Kian (Aug 15, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> My only worry is that I haven't gotten a 3BLD success in like forever.
> 
> 
> 
> lolyeah kinda figured that.



Plus I'll be watching Bob's kids for the week while he is away.


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Kian said:


> Plus I'll be watching Bob's kids for the week while he is away.



Kian the babysitter.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Aug 15, 2012)

What will we be having for lunch?


----------



## bigbee99 (Aug 15, 2012)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> What will we be having for lunch?



It was pizza the last few times


----------



## Kian (Aug 16, 2012)

bigbee99 said:


> It was pizza the last few times



This time it will be Beluga Caviar. Bring your spoons.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 16, 2012)

Kian said:


> This time it will be Beluga Caviar. Bring your spoons.



I vote Bob's children.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 16, 2012)

I emailed that I wanted to be in 4BLD and 5BLD, but it's not on the competitor list. Just making sure you guys got it.


----------



## Kian (Aug 16, 2012)

PatrickJameson said:


> I vote Bob's children.



Sorry, they will be at home with my wife.


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 16, 2012)

How many attempts does one get for 4bld?


----------



## bigbee99 (Aug 17, 2012)

I can't remember from the last few times I was there, is there wifi at the venue?


----------



## cityzach (Aug 17, 2012)

bigbee99 said:


> I can't remember from the last few times I was there, is there wifi at the venue?



Iirc there is but it's hard to get. I think someone (pretty sure it was Rowe's mom) had to give my dad a password xD


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm on my way! I'll see you guys in a few hours!


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm on my way also! See you guys later!


----------



## blah (Aug 18, 2012)

phil yu 13.46 nar average


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Aug 18, 2012)

Phil did sick, and so did Noah- 1:02.xx bld!


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 18, 2012)

Congrats to Phil for NAR average! Hopefully this competition happens again next year!

2x2- okay, didn't expect to make it to finals
3x3- horrendous
4x4- null and void average
5x5- no image found
3OH- okay average
3BLD- YES SUCCESS not sub 3 though
pyraminx- 2nd place, beaten by skullush
clock- i don't care

My greatest cubing accomplishment- Rowe took a picture of my 2x2.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 19, 2012)

Only things worth mentioning:
3x3 single: 10.13
OH single: 21.xx
OH avg: sub 30


----------



## KCuber (Aug 19, 2012)

I won 4x4, but everyone thought Rowe did 
2-3 and OH sucked 
Awesome 5x5, and I won 4x4


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 19, 2012)

Results are up: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SJCSummer2012


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 19, 2012)

somebody's pretty quick.

oh and bob, 3 of your so called baby displays crashed.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 19, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Results are up: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SJCSummer2012



Very quick!
But the results are posted twice...


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 19, 2012)

100th in the world in 4BLD. Let's see how long this lasts XD.


----------



## bigbee99 (Aug 19, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> somebody's pretty quick.
> 
> oh and bob, 3 of your so called baby displays crashed.



shhh, don't tell him :3


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Aug 19, 2012)

I had fun at this competition. I was close to getting podium in Pryaminx.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 19, 2012)

Ugh, Chester. It figures you'd let Noah beat you with a BLD solve over a minute, but you never let me do that.

Congratulations, Noah - it's always impressive to beat Chester at BLD!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 19, 2012)

Safety solve, safety solve, safety solve.

I placed in a few events today... was kinda surprised. I'll forever regret the second 4x4BLD scramble, where I had a 6:59 DNF solve on it, after I was being super-careful on it. >_> 3x3BLD was so disastrous.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 21, 2012)

It's a little late, but did anyone find a 3rd gen stackmat timer?


----------



## Bob (Aug 26, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> somebody's pretty quick.
> 
> oh and bob, 3 of your so called baby displays crashed.



*RAWR!!! *


----------



## porkynator (Sep 3, 2012)

Sorry for bumping this thread, but is there any video of Phil Yu's OH average?


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 3, 2012)

porkynator said:


> Sorry for bumping this thread, but is there any video of Phil Yu's OH average?



Phil didn't approve of filming, as far as I'm aware. During the second round, someone tried to film him, but Phil didn't want him to.


----------



## porkynator (Sep 3, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Phil didn't approve of filming, as far as I'm aware. During the second round, someone tried to film him, but Phil didn't want him to.



It's a pity... but I'm happy for him, he finally got an average he deserves.
ZZ power!


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 3, 2012)

Sorry about that. I get a little tense when people are right in front of me filming 

ZZ Power indeed.


----------



## aznanimedude (Sep 3, 2012)

#2 Ao5 in the world? NIIIIIIICE SUPA ZZ POWAR


----------

